# Im so pissed at my DVR!!!



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

I had Smallville set to record the series and for some reason it didnt record!! It was the fricking 100th episode tonight. When I checked it wasnt set anymore. Now it wont set as a series link when I go to next weeks. Whats the deal?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

vettegofast, unfortunately this is a "huge issue" and fault within the R15. Was the episode in your To-do-list? Also, delete the SL in the prioritizer and re-do it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

If it still fails to set it back up do a reset using the little red button under the door for the access card. This seems to fix some issues like you had for people.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

It wasnt in my to do list for next week. I am gonna check the settings again this weekend. ANyone know where I could get this episode on the internet or when its gonna air again? Its called Reckoning.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I would hope that you called DirecTV about this rather than just venting on a forum.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

!devil12:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I was annoyed last night. I was cleaning up a bunch of recordings since I was gone all week on business. I was hitting -- forgetting that I only need to hit - and deleted both SG-1 and Atlantis. I was SOOOO mad. I wish it had an undelete.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I was annoyed last night. I was cleaning up a bunch of recordings since I was gone all week on business. I was hitting -- forgetting that I only need to hit - and deleted both SG-1 and Atlantis. I was SOOOO mad. I wish it had an undelete.


When did that change? My roomate told me that - was now deleting stuff. I thought it was --?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> When did that change? My roomate told me that - was now deleting stuff. I thought it was --?


I thought it was also which is why I deleted stuff I didnt need to. YOu know come to think of it this has been happening for a while but it's always deleted stuff I was deleting anyway so I never really noticed it. I remember thinking hmmm didn't realize I had that highlighted when it disappeared.


----------



## Stuggernaut (Jan 31, 2006)

So far *fingers crossed* I have had no problems at all recording with my new R15. Records everything I tell it to...on time, no problems.

Well...I suppose my MyVOD list not showing sometimes could be called a problem, but the recordings are still there.

Oh...

That Smallville Episode was awesome.


----------

